# Marquesas Keys Spearing/Lobster Video



## MoonJelly (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi Guys, A few of us here just got back from a multiday trip out between Marquesas and Tortugas. We had a fantastic time with an outfit called Adventure Watersport Charters out of Key West. I highly recommend them if anyone is looking for a similar trip. Anyways thought I would share my video here if anyone would like to watch. Cheers!


----------



## Hangover (Aug 5, 2013)

Nice!

I just got back from 2 days on the Ultimate Getaway. Although we didn't have as stellar a trip as last year we had a blast and I picked up more lobster this time which I don't mind.

Great stuff, now if only more were in season out here.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice video. I'm jealous


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

great video and trip


----------

